
The FBI Never Asked for Access to Hacked Computer Servers - uptown
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alimwatkins/the-fbi-never-asked-for-access-to-hacked-computer-servers
======
tdb7893
The title makes it sound like the FBI just made completely baseless
assumptions. They had the computers inspected by a third party that is
probably more reputable than the FBI on these sorts of matters.

